# Indentifishcation



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

*in the 75g*

*chevy and golden*

















*dwarf gourami*









*gourami*









*kuhli loaches*

















*pleco*

















*white cloud minnows*









*glass catfish*


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

*Part two - the second tank*

*in the 25g*

*celestials*









*cory cat*









*ember tetras*









*otocats*









*rasboras*

























*shrimp*

































































*siamese algae eater*









*nerite snail*









*danio erythromicron*


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

*Past residents*

*Past residents*

*blue tetras*

















*rummynose tetras*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, I dont know what I love more, your pictures or the title of this thread!

Thanks! =)


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Some Updated Photos

Mosquito Rasboras










Lampeye Killifish










Scarlet Badis

Male ('The Male')









Female ('Flower')









Their daughter, Violet.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Outstanding pics ! I wish I could find some of those Badis, they are very cute little guys, as are the lampeye killifish. And a very apropos title too .


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

BADIS *.* WHERE U GET THEM!?!!? very nice fish!


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Karen, Kathryn is getting a lot of practice with her new camera, and loves taking portraits of the fish, and other creatures in the aquarium.

I found the male Badis at Vaughn Big Al's randomly, and have seen them also in the Hamilton location. The female I picked up at the Brampton location, from a very sick batch that they had, and she managed to come around quite well. 

Apparently the females aren't shipped very often, and more difficult to find because of how 'boring' they are compared to the brightly coloured males, so it was nice to end up with another female surviving from their brood. Fingers crossed they breed again!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow lucky!  the're egg layers yes?  i checked out ur tank too! very mature tank . would be nice for some updated FTS


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have asked about them at a few places.. the Badis that is.. been told they tend not to ship very well, so that's one reason they are not seen very often in stores.. one guy told me they're lucky to get even half of a shipment to survive long enough to be sold. But they are so pretty, I'd sure love to have them. 

For that matter, I'd love to have those Danio erythromicron fish too. I've never seen them anywhere either, except for yours.

I especially like that shot of the shrimp swimming, almost looks like he's flying in air.. very cool.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The pics are sooooo nice! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, over the past 2 months I've lost both Badis males. The first one succumbed to dropsy, and never figured the exact cause. The second I found lying on its side on one of the Anubias leaves. He looked fine, and had a hard time believing that he was dead, but the slight rigor mortis said otherwise.

They were fun little fish to watch 'out-flare' each other.

Action shots:



















I called around during the week, and after calling every Big Als in the GTA, plus a few PJs, I found them at menagerie, where I added two new males and a third female to my tank.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Feel so sorry about your loss. But your 2 new fish look very pretty.


----------

